# Wood Filler ?????



## drycreek (Dec 14, 2012)

For that small crack (such as a small knot or any other small check) that you want to fill and yet maintain the look of the surrounding wood (oak, walnut or) what filler do you use or prefer? 

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

drycreek said:


> For that small crack (such as a small knot or any other small check) that you want to fill and yet maintain the look of the surrounding wood (oak, walnut or) what filler do you use or prefer?
> 
> Thanks for any replies.



I use a product from woodcraft. When I really want it to match I fill it let it dry and shrink back-sand it and fill it again and sand it when it is wet-the dust gets in it and sometimes you get an absolutely perfect- I am still perfecting method. I will get the name of it when I go back to shop- it is water based and cheap.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Dec 14, 2012)

I usually keep small jars of wood shavings labeled for each wood. When I have a repair job or uncover a checked area I make my famous CA wood filler. Works really good if I already have shavings of same wood but sometimes I mix some custom shavings.

Bill


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Dec 14, 2012)

I think the product Mike was referring to is called Timber Mate.
Its good stuff, you can add stain and dyes directly to it for custom colors. Add some water and use it as a grain filler as well.
Tom


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

West River WoodWorks said:


> I think the product Mike was referring to is called Timber Mate.
> Its good stuff, you can add stain and dyes directly to it for custom colors. Add some water and use it as a grain filler as well.
> Tom



Tom, you are right.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2012)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I usually keep small jars of wood shavings labeled for each wood. When I have a repair job or uncover a checked area I make my famous CA wood filler. Works really good if I already have shavings of same wood but sometimes I mix some custom shavings.
> 
> Bill


I do the same thing with sanding dust from the sander bag, very fine stuff, and use either ca or regular wood glue as a binder. I mix it so it is like a paste and almost fill the void, let dry, then mix another batch with more wood than glue and over fill it then sand it smooth.


----------



## drycreek (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey keep the replies coming I like all of them plan on printing and putting on file. I've used the saw dust method myself, but looking for a method to use as a grain filler also so thanks for the Timber Mate info Mike 1950 & West River WoodWorks.


----------



## Brink (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been using 5 minute epoxy for years.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 15, 2012)

drycreek said:


> For that small crack (such as a small knot or any other small check) that you want to fill and yet maintain the look of the surrounding wood (oak, walnut or) what filler do you use or prefer?
> 
> Thanks for any replies.



I also keep small jars with shavings to mix with c a glue, works well. If I don't have the right color I take a scrap to the band saw and make real thin cuts to generate some fine granular saw dust for the glue mix. You need to dust off the saw first or you'll get your color contaminated.  stuff


----------

